# Skunk



## austin_bv11 (Dec 9, 2007)

IF you get a skunk in a cage trap what do you do I am thinking about tieing a long rope to the trap and taking it to a river and drownd it what would you suggest because I have cought a few this year what would you do?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

You could tie a rope on it and drag it, but there might still be a chance it might spray just from being threatened. 
If it's out in the open, i'd just shoot it and take it down wind of the house or trapping area and get it out. Then shoot the trap down with peroxide, baking soda, soap mix and let it sit and air out for a while. If you have a power washer or are close to a car wash just power wash the heck out of the trap, if you need it really quick, use the peroxide trick too.

Your initial suggestion isn't bad either.

xdeano


----------



## austin_bv11 (Dec 9, 2007)

thats what I was thinking to thanks


----------



## TN Trapper (Dec 29, 2007)

if your trap still smells like skunk paint it down with go joe it does good


----------



## sixgunslinger (Mar 2, 2008)

You can walk up to the cage trap calmly and place a sheet over the trap, and take it where ever you like. A deep ceek works good.


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

I'd just shoot it try for the neck then hopefully the rearend won't work anymore


----------



## austin_bv11 (Dec 9, 2007)

thanks


----------



## wombat (Feb 4, 2009)

just had one in my fox set dontshoot it more than once.try for the spine or lungs then leave it to die for afew hours.if it sees you and gets nervous the ah peeuw.


----------



## wildcats10 (Feb 26, 2009)

I had this same problem about a week ago but in the end I just decided to shoot it. And surprisingly it didnt spray


----------



## RocknRollHunter (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes, I agree with shooting it in the neck. I trap skunks as one of my target animals cuz there all over the place and are not that bright of an animal. When I catch on I just shoot it in the neck or spine with a pellet gun and I've never had one spray. If already smell bad I just soak the hole skunk in cold water and shampoo for a couple of days and the smell is virtually gone.


----------



## THEfishguts (Mar 5, 2009)

i trap around 100 skunks a year here in town. Ive always covered them with a fairly thick blanket, the woven Mexican style works best{ no flapping in the wind} drape the blanket in front of ya and walk up slow talking to him. if hes sleeping dont scare him awake. most of your big skunks are real easy to cover. the smaller ones are a lot more skiddish of people. once covered they calm rite down and you can throw them in the back of your truck. iffin your wanting to euthanize them with no spray, what i do is run a section of pool vacuum hose from my wheeler exhaust and start the engine. place the covered cage over the end of the hose and leave covered with the motor idling for 15 Min's. your skunk will be ready for odorless skinning essence extraction and hole less. if your not close to a wheeler the drowning works but they are still gonna let loose part of the time and make for a smelly skinning.


----------



## cattrapper77 (Feb 14, 2009)

personally i like to shoot em with a .22, walk up slowly to the cage, make sure the tail is down and its not nervous. aim for right behind the shoulder ( just like on a deer ) it works best if they dont see you. shoot it one time. then i leave em over night, come back the next day and it will be dead. it will still stink a little even though it didnt spray. if you plan on skinnin it pm me and ill walk you through it, if not throw it in the creek, woods far away from your sets, as animals/ beetles will eat through the glands causing it to stink for weeks. i have tried the sheet thing and it didnt work so well and i will never try that again...  its pretty much a 50-50 chance of spraying i suppose. just like with people every skunk has a different personality, and will do different things when pressured.


----------

